# Switching from Right handed to Left handed



## Surtees

Hi all just wondering if anyone has switch from a righty to a lefty or the other way around. I thought of this because I'm left handed and I play right hand, but I want to try out a left handed club just to see if there's any difference. We play cricket over here and I can bat both left and right handed, I just want to know if I can play golf both ways too. I know this could throw my game off too, but I'll say this before Bob does my game could get much worse anyway.

So has anyone made the switch?


----------



## Surtees

I take it no one has tried this then??? I still want to try this through I let you know how it goes once i've done it


----------



## 373

Sorry, I've been away a week. I changed when I was 7 years old, so it's probably irrelevant to you. My uncle gave me my first cut down club. He was a lefty. When I grew a bit and my Dad got me some more clubs, they were right handed and I never remember feeling it was a big deal. Obviously, if I tried to do something like that now, it would be.

I know people who are ambidextrous in many things, but can't swing a golf club either way. I've tried to play guitar left handed, thinking since I know the chord formations that I could make my fingers cooperate... no dice.


----------



## Surtees

thanks for the reply welcome back to a week is a long time


----------



## broken tee

You pose a good guestion Luke, because I'm a lefty playing right handed so I've wondered if I'd be a little better at this game if I did swing left handed. everyone in my family is right handed so thats how I learned. Now why would I condem a fellow lefty we're the only ones in our right mind


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> Sorry, I've been away a week. I changed when I was 7 years old, so it's probably irrelevant to you. My uncle gave me my first cut down club. He was a lefty. When I grew a bit and my Dad got me some more clubs, they were right handed and I never remember feeling it was a big deal. Obviously, if I tried to do something like that now, it would be.
> 
> I know people who are ambidextrous in many things, but can't swing a golf club either way. I've tried to play guitar left handed, thinking since I know the chord formations that I could make my fingers cooperate... no dice.


Come on a little more Dennis you have to keep Luke in check:headbang: He been picking on me too much and I don't know why. I'm developing esteem issues:dunno:


----------



## 300Yards

I actualy did experiments with this(shocking, right?)

I actually found that I DO hit harder playing left handed, but my accuracy is shite (but I could work on that probably.

I think the reason is because if you are a right handed player, your left hand swings(or it should) the club more than your right, but your right arm is stronger as a righty. So if you switched to lefty, that strong right arm would play the same part as your left hand as a righty, but with potentially more power. Still with me here? The problem is accuracy, and the uncomftable feeling. I think both could pass with practice though.


----------



## 373

I'm going to go out on a limb here. I think unless a left handed swing comes to you so naturally that there is no sense in trying to change, I think everyone should try to play right handed.

The reason I say that is because 99% of the instruction you see in books or magazines shows right handed players. Between the Watts store and the Golfsmith store in this vicinity, 95% of the available clubs are right handed.

I have even heard of one teaching pro who won't accept left handed students because he admits he can't recognize swing elements in a left handed swing as well as he can in a right handed swing.

It may be unfair to say, but to a large extent, it's a right handed world.


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here. I think unless a left handed swing comes to you so naturally that there is no sense in trying to change, I think everyone should try to play right handed.
> 
> The reason I say that is because 99% of the instruction you see in books or magazines shows right handed players. Between the Watts store and the Golfsmith store in this vicinity, 95% of the available clubs are right handed.
> 
> I have even heard of one teaching pro who won't accept left handed students because he admits he can't recognize swing elements in a left handed swing as well as he can in a right handed swing.
> 
> It may be unfair to say, but to a large extent, it's a right handed world.


Now I admit I'm a little weak in the brain, but a lefty using the left side of the brain and a righty using the right side to swing a club is ass backwards don't you think. I have this suspicion that the coordination isn't quite there when it comes to developing a good golf game. just a guess


----------



## Surtees

Now yes I admit its a right hand world in most ways but I was interested if anyone had done this. I still haven't play lefty yet but if I can hit the ball as good or better. I would consider staying left if it gave me a better game. I can putt right handed with a normal grip and with a left handed grip (right handed stance). My left grip putting is close to my right but I normally putt full right handed. if that makes sense.


----------

